# I my new tattoo



## Mouse (Jun 27, 2007)

had to share..

my shitty tattoo is now awesome













sorry for the blurry pic. the camera I've got sucks.

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/06/27 11:35


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2007)

sweet! quite the improvement!


----------



## CaseyCatastrophe (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, wow.

That's fuckin rad!


----------



## Mor (May 22, 2010)

masterbating gargoyle?


----------

